# So, how come



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

So, how come we don't have a " Like Button "?

While reading another thread I noticed several other readers expressing a desire to have one.
I also would like to submit a means of appreciation to many of the pictures and accomplishments that people display on this forum, and I also, as other members have mentioned do not have the experience to know what to say as far as commenting on a piece.

Not forgetting to mention that the "convenience" of having a "Like Button" would be great for the many (including myself) people that just don't take the time to comment.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> So, how come we don't have a " Like Button "?


This was one of the suggestions in a thread asking for ideas to improve the forum.

Post #87 if not before.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/your-feedback-needed-61209/index5/#post601132


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

'Like' buttons might be cool, but any kind of a comment might mean more to the poster. It could be very simple, like..."It looks good" or something similar. Or, even a "Thanks for posting". If you have any questions about the post or the pictures, ask how it was made or what wood or finish was used (if not stated). I will say that a lot of 'views' and hardly any comments is very discerning.








 








.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the only forum I belong to that dosnt have a "like" button. I think its a good feature too and Ive never noticed people getting less replies due to a button. Those that are gonna reply are gonna reply regardless.

Ive noticed here that lots of people use the "thanks" button as a like button.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

To me a discussion is not a popularity contest -- it is for sharing ideas. A like button doesn't contribute anything towards that end. A like button also serves to remove things a small bit further from person to person communications. How difficult can it be to type a few words? If somebody else took the time tow write something, and you feel that it is worth enough to respond, wouldn't some real live actual thoughts be worth more than a mouse click?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You guys that are against the like button clearly have missed the point of the button. Should we remove the thanks button?


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

BassBlaster said:


> You guys that are against the like button clearly have missed the point of the button. Should we remove the thanks button?


Last year, I was a beta tester for a new forum software suite and the question of a like button came up and was discussed quite a bit, but in the end there was virtually no support for the feature, but provisions for possible future incorporation depending on possible changes user preferences.

I am a member of several Internet forums in different disciplines and none of them have incorporated Like buttons. There are alternative tools that can serve more useful purposes.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bill Boehme said:


> To me a discussion is not a popularity contest -- it is for sharing ideas. A like button doesn't contribute anything towards that end. A like button also serves to remove things a small bit further from person to person communications. How difficult can it be to type a few words? If somebody else took the time tow write something, and you feel that it is worth enough to respond, wouldn't some real live actual thoughts be worth more than a mouse click?


+1

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd rather have the edit button back. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> +1
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


Why did I know that somebody was going to do that? :laughing:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

.

:shifty: 
.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Its not about popularity. Like I said, Im a member of several forums. 3 woodworking forums, 2 fishing forums, a gun forum, a truck forum, a boat forum, a tractor forum and probably some others Im forgetting. This is the only one without a like button. Actually I cant recall if the boat forum has a button or not. My point is, the threads in those forums get as many if not more replies than threads here. People that are gonna reply are gonna reply regardless. The like button is a way of saying you like a post that you don't feel for whatever reason you need to reply to. Theres hundreds of threads on this site I havnt replied to because I don't have anything to add to them or I just don't have time but Id like several of them if I had that option. Its not a big deal though. Its not a feature that would keep people from using or not using the site. Its just a feature that I like and I don't understand the argument against it is all.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Its not about popularity. Like I said, Im a member of several forums. 3 woodworking forums, 2 fishing forums, a gun forum, a truck forum, a boat forum, a tractor forum and probably some others Im forgetting. This is the only one without a like button. Actually I cant recall if the boat forum has a button or not. My point is, the threads in those forums get as many if not more replies than threads here. People that are gonna reply are gonna reply regardless. The like button is a way of saying you like a post that you don't feel for whatever reason you need to reply to. Theres hundreds of threads on this site I havnt replied to because I don't have anything to add to them or I just don't have time but Id like several of them if I had that option. Its not a big deal though. Its not a feature that would keep people from using or not using the site. Its just a feature that I like and I don't understand the argument against it is all.


How about if we just type



Like 


Seems to work. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, I'll add my two-cents worth as a relative newbie here. There are several views on this as per the comments and I think all are valid views and worthy of discussion. 

I have two proposals: 

One proposal is that we all post here for two reasons, each reason having a totally different value with regard to a "Like" button. We post to show off our work (a "Like" button would be nice for this reason), and we post to get input or answer questions. A "Like" button isn't of much use for this posting intent.

My second proposal is that one of our members recently left the forum because he invested meaningful time posting photos of duck calls and didn't get many comments. Judging from the discussion in response to his "Short Goodbye" there were lots of folks who viewed his work and enjoyed his posts. Maybe a "Like" button would help some who are less likely to post a comment pass along a compliment.

I also prefer to receive written comments rather than a counter that says one million viewers "Liked" your project. Written comments are more meaningful because they took a little more effort to post and because they are often accompanied by helpful pointers.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the idea of a 'like' button. It works for Facebook


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I think we should have a "Thanks, I like that" button.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

clpead said:


> I like the idea of a 'like' button. It works for Facebook


This ain't Facebook. :thumbsup:

Let me add an amen to that as well. While I like and use Facebook it is open to way to much stupid crap that gets a zillion likes. Nope don't want that here.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally I like the thanks button because it works for thanking someone for sharing there work, answering a question and or just making a comment about your shared post or thread. It may seem petty to some but Ghost did spend a lot of time posting pictures tutorials etc and left because of no comments making him feel unwanted. So that's another reason to just pos a little something. 

A thanks is better then a like any day.

As for as a short post or hitting a like button try this one. 

:thumbsup:

See works the same but better it says you like something and its a post.

If you really like it try this one :thumbup:

Hey not recommended but if you don't like something there's always this one. :thumbdown: but be advised to many of those by someone could result in one of these. :ban:

Have a good one people just remember there were several good ideas on the suggestions thread and no one gets everything they want . Hopefully we can implement as many things as possible to show we care about what you guys want but we likely will not get them all done.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

clpead said:


> I like the idea of a 'like' button. It works for Facebook


 Thats a good reason not to have a 'like' button


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Manuka Jock said:


> Thats a good reason not to have a 'like' button


Like



:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Manuka Jock said:


> Thats a good reason not to have a 'like' button


Facebook is worth about 70 billion, they're doing something right, lol. I'm just being cantankerous, I don't really care one way or the other. I would use it but I wish I commented on more stuff too.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Bill Boehme said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:













:shifty:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Man is this silly or what??? To say a Thank button is better than a like button is so silly. There is no difference except that there is wasted space saying who posted a thanks. I think +1 is worse than all the buttons. Nothing was gained by doing that or just posting a smiley with a thumbs up. Get over it. This is silly. I too belong to many forums and the like button is in use and it does not detract from comments. If someone wants to make a comment or ask a question they will do so. 

At least when someone comes here they can at least acknowledge they seen the post by hitting a like button instead of just ignoring it. There are many who just do not like posting comments and it is done in fear they would be ridiculed. 

Now if the owner of the site does not want it then just come out and say it. Then there is no discussion. Did I mention this is silly.:thumbsup: By the way I could care less weather it is there or not. I do not use any of them. And if i do I still make a comment.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> This ain't Facebook. :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me add an amen to that as well. While I like and use Facebook it is open to way to much stupid crap that gets a zillion likes. Nope don't want that here.


Like. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Manuka Jock said:


> Thats a good reason not to have a 'like' button


Like. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

clpead said:


> Facebook is worth about 70 billion, they're doing something right, lol. I'm just being cantankerous, I don't really care one way or the other. I would use it but I wish I commented on more stuff too.


unlike.

I have one friend on Facebook. Haven't been on in over a year. Way too intrusive. They know which finger you pick your nose with

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Man is this silly or what??? To say a Thank button is better than a like button is so silly. There is no difference except that there is wasted space saying who posted a thanks. I think +1 is worse than all the buttons. Nothing was gained by doing that or just posting a smiley with a thumbs up. Get over it. This is silly. I too belong to many forums and the like button is in use and it does not detract from comments. If someone wants to make a comment or ask a question they will do so.
> 
> At least when someone comes here they can at least acknowledge they seen the post by hitting a like button instead of just ignoring it. There are many who just do not like posting comments and it is done in fear they would be ridiculed.
> 
> Now if the owner of the site does not want it then just come out and say it. Then there is no discussion. Did I mention this is silly.:thumbsup: By the way I could care less weather it is there or not. I do not use any of them. And if i do I still make a comment.


Well the "thanks" button has been here and you can click it without posting. Yes it was both meant to be funny and have a little truth. Thanks has a little better feel then just like and it has the same meaning. You don't say thanks if you don't like something. However you can like something and not be thankful. We teach our children to say thanks or thank you not to say oh i like that gift. Its more polite. 

You sure spent a lot of time posting about something silly. Thank you for your input and effort. Like it if you want to. :laughing:


----------

